# Toy Recommendations



## Tauntz (Feb 17, 2013)

As a new first time bunny mom I thought I would ask for recommendations for toys. 

1. Toys for bunny to play with alone or with bunny friend?

2. Toys for interactive play with human family members?

3. Trick training toys/ideas?

Also, would this be a good interactive toy for a bunny even though it says for ferrets?
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001OE5H54/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I love to teach/train my "pets," I think it helps to prevent boredom & help build a better bond. Thank you for your suggestions! 

Tauntz :happyrabbit:


----------



## agnesthelion (Feb 17, 2013)

Some of the faves my two have are homemade/around the house toys. Paper towel or toilet paper rolls, phone books, soda boxes, tissue paper.

Store bought toys they love their tunnel, wicker balls, chew sticks and cat balls with bells inside.

Other random toys they love are my sons old baby toys. Safe rattles, plastic keys and toy balls, etc.

Alot people clicker train. Rabbits are intelligent and can learn simple tricks with clicking and food rewards.

My bonded pair doesn't play much together with toys. They enjoy grooming, eating and sleeping together.

As far as that ferret toy it wouldn't be something I would get for mine but every bun is different so you never know. Rabbits are chewers so you want to make sure it's something safe if chewed and ingested.


----------



## missyscove (Feb 18, 2013)

I definitely recommend clicker training. If you have an adult rabbit on a limited pellet intake, it doesn't take long to convince them that their pellets are actually treats and make them work for them. 
my bunnies love cardboard toilet paper tubes, boxes, etc. A real favorite is their cardboard concrete form from home depot which they use as a tunnel (they're only about $6 for a 4 foot long tube). They also like plastic toys they can fling around that make noise like cat balls. 

The link you posted isn't something I would pick out for my bunnies either, but it's definitely something a ferret would like.


----------



## Tauntz (Feb 18, 2013)

Thank you both for the toy recommendations! Also, thank you for your thoughts on the ferret toy, I think I will make a wooden tic-tac-toe game for me & the bunnies to learn to play together. Thought it might work for "trick" training where the bunny would only have it during training but don't want to use anything that could be harmful to my buns!


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 18, 2013)

Honey's favorite things are her cardboard hide box that sits in her plastic dig box & brown packing paper. She creates holes on all sides of the hide box [even the ones on the side of her pen] & enlarges all 4 until I must replace the box. The packing paper gets torn up. Before it does, she enjoys my tossing it on top of her & she has to find her way out.


----------



## 1357bunnylover (Feb 18, 2013)

Yep a favourite here with my bunnies is toilet roll tubes, cereal boxes, paper bags, hard baby rattles (you can pick them up from car boot sales for pennies!) and mine also love parrot toys that you hang to their cage  mine also love forage boxes, get a big deep plastic box and put loads of hay, dried herbs and some veggies in there and my bunnies play in it for hours!


----------



## Newparentof2 (Feb 18, 2013)

made a 2 wooden mazes, bigger one has a dig box in it which my gf filled with some crunch paper they love to dig and toss around. and I purchased a big tunnel which they love to run thru and nap in. and of coarse those hay balls that have a bell inside. ours also seem to really enjoy having a blanket


----------



## Newparentof2 (Feb 18, 2013)

also try going to the park and getting some decent size twigs/small tree branches, and would leave some around our bunnies home for them to find and also would fill a toilet paper roll with hay and sticking enough twigs on each end for the the hay to stay put.


----------



## Newparentof2 (Feb 18, 2013)

a definitely different size cardboard boxes


----------



## Tauntz (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow! Thank you all for your toy suggestions! Don't know how I missed them til now! Love your maze too! Finding & making toys are as much fun as playing with them with the buns! Thank you!


----------



## Shmoo06 (Feb 27, 2013)

I just hung a towel on a gate to let it dry(it was still a little damp after it went through the dryer), and my bunnies are loving it. lol. They hide under the towel and dig at it. lol. Of course the gate is firmly in place, so it doesn't fall on them.

I have the 8'' building forms quick tubes that I had read as a recommendation on this board. They're for cement, and I found them at Home Depot. My buns love running through them.

They love ripping newspapers to shreds, and I bought this "Mini Activity Zone Rabbit Toy". I've had it for a few months now, and they like chewing on it and tipping it over randomly. 

They could honestly care less about paper towel/toilet paper tubes.


----------



## Tauntz (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you for the toy recommendations! The more ideas the merrier the bunnies! I keep adding to their "toy box" so that I can keep them entertained! Great toy ideas!!!!


----------

